# Jacksonville area



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

headed up to Jacksonville from Melbourne area next weds thru Sunday wanting to catch some slot reds in ICW and creeks. Any help would be appreciated? Suggestions? I’ll be in a boat fishing artificial on light spinning gear. I would be willing to help anyone out if your ever in Melbourne Sebastian Fort pierce area. Thx in advance


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey man im from Melbourne and live in jax. Sisters creek and clapboard creek are still holding good fish.What type of boat


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I couldn't find them there today in like 4 different spots.... I did see singles but not the schools like you would normally see this time of year.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

freeclimber said:


> I couldn't find them there today in like 4 different spots.... I did see singles but not the schools like you would normally see this time of year.


Is the water temp up??


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Yes afternoon low tide though definitely warm


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

TroutNreds12 said:


> headed up to Jacksonville from Melbourne area next weds thru Sunday wanting to catch some slot reds in ICW and creeks. Any help would be appreciated? Suggestions? I’ll be in a boat fishing artificial on light spinning gear. I would be willing to help anyone out if your ever in Melbourne Sebastian Fort pierce area. Thx in advance


Current forecast showing Thursday to be your best bet.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang man where did yall look?


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

freeclimber said:


> I couldn't find them there today in like 4 different spots.... I did see singles but not the schools like you would normally see this time of year.


 just got boat back today from the shop.Looks like a blow out next week


----------



## Mustang (Oct 15, 2015)

I’ve yet to find a decent school of reds around sisters creek this winter. All of my Summer honey holes aren’t paying off. I’ve caught some decent reds as of late, but they’ve been in and around the big jetties. I did have some luck in clapboard a few weeks back, but haven’t been back since.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I’ve fished up that way a few times but it can be really good or really tough hopefully I can find a decent school somewhere. Anyone fish the main intercostal edges I’ve found school dumping off the edges at the right tides but haven’t been up in while?


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey mustang what inlet do you fish any slot fish around mayport ? I assume you fish rocks any better tide for it ? Thanks again


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes the main holds em some big ones too
Mill cove is also a good spot. Lots of decent fish near the docks on higher tides.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

@Terry what app is that?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Windfinder! It's great.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thx! I’ve been using Windyty or something like that. It’s usually pretty accurate but I hate the user interface.


----------

